# Health/Hygiene quesion for ssbbw



## jenboo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a question but am embarrassed to post it publicly. If there is someone who is also a ssbbw who is willing to pm me so I can ask privately I would totally appreciate it.


----------



## jenboo (Nov 18, 2009)

so 271 views 3 pms and still no answer


----------



## Teleute (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not supersized and so I probably won't be able to help with your issue, but I did have a thought... there are additional resources here for SSBBWs, and you might get a better response on the dedicated SSBBW forum. Plus it's private, so it's hopefully a little less embarrassing to ask there because the rest of us won't see it  You can talk to a mod about access if you don't already have it. Good luck getting help with your problem, I'm sorry you haven't been able to find anything yet!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 18, 2009)

The problem could be your empty profile and low post count. We don't know who you are and can't rule out that you could be a man who likes ssbbw struggles. I appreciate this probably isn't the case, but maybe share a little about yourself first before you want someone to open up to you about personal issues.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 18, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> The problem could be your empty profile and low post count. We don't know who you are and can't rule out that you could be a man who likes ssbbw struggles. I appreciate this probably isn't the case, but maybe share a little about yourself first before you want someone to open up to you about personal issues.




Absolutely what she said. I wouldn't share personal information with anyone who hasn't shared the same. 

Regarding the SS forum, there's a minimum post count required to join. You can PM the forum mods for more info (BigBeautifulMe, Sandie S-R, or SoVerySoft).


----------



## Tad (Nov 18, 2009)

For what it is worth, a fair number of her posts have been on the Canada board, where she has been promoting a new series of plus sizes dances (get togethers? Something like that) out in British Columbia. So she may not have a big presence on Dimensions, but she is apparently part of the size acceptance community in a broader way.


----------



## jenboo (Nov 18, 2009)

For those who sent me messages today and yesterday I thank you and I did send out two responses that did not get answered so I am wary of sending out anymore as it is a very embarrassing question. Maybe I will wait until I have more face time around here and ask then


----------



## firefly (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd like to answer your question but I'm afraid my abilities in writing English aren't good enough...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 19, 2009)

jenboo said:


> For those who sent me messages today and yesterday I thank you and I did send out two responses that did not get answered so I am wary of sending out anymore as it is a very embarrassing question. Maybe I will wait until I have more face time around here and ask then



Please check your messages.


----------



## Smiles21400 (Jan 13, 2010)

jenboo said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question but am embarrassed to post it publicly. If there is someone who is also a ssbbw who is willing to pm me so I can ask privately I would totally appreciate it.



Hi, Jenboo
I'm a ssbbw and I would love to help you by answering the question you have if I can. Feel free to IM me or email me at [email protected]. Ask away and I will answer to the best of my ability. Go For It.


----------

